# Odd colored paint.. color name?



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

He looks like a "brownskin" tobiano to me (brown+creme+tobiano). Is that his current summer coat? It looks rather rough.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Brownskin! My boy's a brown based buckskin out of a perlino mare and black tobiano and looks a lot like your boy. And like yours, he looks like a dark buckskin in the summer and turns really dark in the winter. They're like chameleons, always changing colors. 

First picture is at 4 months last August. Second is in October when his winter coat started to come in. Third is in November, and the last was just a couple months ago. Chameleons!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Brownskin or smoky brown, whichever name you prefer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed with above^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Brownskin? Sounds like a brand of exercise clothing!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

ponypile said:


> Is that his current summer coat? It looks rather rough.


Looks like there are no leaves on the trees and some flowering trees, so, if I had to guess, I'd say it was early spring and he wasn't completely shed out yet.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

he looks REAL impressed by that hula hoop around him lol


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

If he _is_ a Paint, then I 'think' it might say on his parent's papers, their colours. That might give you an indication of what her colour might be. 

Lizzie


----------



## PhoenixFlight1387 (Aug 4, 2013)

Brownskin seems to be the running answer and your baby does look a lot like my baby Kayella 

ponypile - That was taken in April, he was still shedding out and the constant cold snaps kept him rather fuzzy 

FeatheredFeet - as noted in the above post, he was a rescue, I have no idea what my little man is


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is sure cute ! what a nice attitude to let you put the hula hoop on him ! I would call him a shade of buckskin. He has nice conformation and I would call him a Paint Horse, even though you dont have papers, there are lots of nice purebred horses out there whose papers stayed with the breeders, which some do, if they dont the get the asking price.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

PhoenixFlight1387 said:


> Brownskin seems to be the running answer and your baby does look a lot like my baby Kayella
> 
> ponypile - That was taken in April, he was still shedding out and the constant cold snaps kept him rather fuzzy
> 
> FeatheredFeet - as noted in the above post, he was a rescue, I have no idea what my little man is


I guess I'm confused. You say he is a Paint. Paint is a breed, so I assumed you knew something about him. If as a rescue, you know nothing about him, then he is a pinto - a coloured horse of no known background.

Lizzie


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Most people around my area(including me) call any stock looking horse a paint if it has pinto markings. I know it's incorrect, and I know my mare is technically just a pinto. But I still call her a paint. If it looks like a stock horse around here, it more than likely is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Very true its often used the same way around here whether the horse has known paint bred heritage or just a horse with spots. I rarely correct this in person, most people don't know any different and I get what they are saying. In a way it's kinda used like sorrel or chestnut depends on where your at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Around here a pinto colored horse is called a paint. This paint pony or that paint horse... If its apha it's a registered paint. 

A sorrel is a light colored red horse and a chestnut is a dark red horse. That's just small town lingo for ya. If you really wanted to get silly about this areas lingo... A burro is a gelded donkey and a jack is a donkey that hasn't been gelded. You can argue with these old timers over that all day long and when night falls you'll still have not convinced them, no matter how many dictionaries you've pulled out. Lol.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

So how do the old timers explain the wild burros? Lol I bet that would blow their minds a little!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Lol. They are wild donkeys. They (my papa included) will tell a blm person their stupid for calling them wild burros. Haha.


----------



## PhoenixFlight1387 (Aug 4, 2013)

lol to me a Paint is anything that looks Quarter Horsey and has colored spots and seeing as my little guys has the same head and kind eyes as my last Paint, I matched him using that, because my last was a QH based Paint


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

All Paints are QH based. Hopefully they get color but sometimes not. We have one of each.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Dustbunny said:


> All Paints are QH based. Hopefully they get color but sometimes not. We have one of each.


No they're not. Tobiano does not exist within Quarter Horses. Tobiano comes from Spanish horses brought to America by explorers. After years of breeding and then all of the cropout AQHA horses thrown into what became the APHA, yes they are a stock breed with quite a bit of QH lineage, but to say that all Paints are colored QHs is wrong.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I did not say Paints are just colored QHs.

I probably should have said "QH foundation."


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

"All paints are QH based." Is the same/implying that APHA horses are just colored AQHA when that is not actually true.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Dustbunny said:


> I did not say Paints are just colored QHs.
> 
> I probably should have said "QH foundation."


While a lot of Paints have a large percentage QH breeding, there are also lots of Jockey Club registered Thoroughbreds that are double registered APHA- no QH blood there!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

With the TBs, I can't remember if it officially passed or not, but it was up for vote to have the TBs registered with the APHA put into their own subregistry like the way solids are separated. Basically distinguishing them as yes, they are colored, but not completely American Paint Horses.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think it was passed/put into effect as of yet Po.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

What a cutie! He looks gorgeous in red.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh the debates of common term colors vs. genetic colors. Based on those pictures, I would have called your kid a bay, but I could see where a Cr gene could be there too; no one can definitely tell anything without color testing. UCD testing isn't really very expensive. On a rescue gelding, it may not matter much, but anything anyone plans on breeding that would have an increased value depending on color, I don't see why more breeders don't color test.


----------

